# Hi everyone :~)



## Craig (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello

My name is Craig and excited to join the forum and excited to learn about metal working.

I attended the Calgary Maker Faire this year and met Josh and the other fellow from here (sorry can't remember your name) at their booth. Very excited to see the dramatic change in the Maker movement and look forward to seeing places like the Calgary Maker Space becoming a reality!

I have a lot of designs and ideas I would like to explore and it's great to have a network of people who can help me learn and achieve my goals.

I am active on Instructables where I recently won 1st prize for my project: The Ultimate Light Bulb Wall Hook:
http://www.instructables.com/id/THE-ULTIMATE-LIGHT-BULB-WALL-HOOK/


----------



## Alexander (Nov 2, 2015)

As soon as you mention your light bulb project on instructables I instantly rember you from maker fair. Glad you made your way over to the form.


----------



## Danton (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Craig, 
I am new to this forum as well. I saw your lightbulb wall hook. What a cool idea! Have you tried using those vintage bulbs too? I will miss incandescents when they are all phased out for LED...


----------



## Craig (Nov 3, 2015)

Alexander said:


> As soon as you mention your light bulb project on instructables I instantly rember you from maker fair. Glad you made your way over to the form.



Happy to be here, thx for having me.


----------



## Craig (Nov 3, 2015)

Danton said:


> Hi Craig,
> I am new to this forum as well. I saw your lightbulb wall hook. What a cool idea! Have you tried using those vintage bulbs too? I will miss incandescents when they are all phased out for LED...



Hi Danton.  Haven't tried the vintage Edison bulbs yet, they're very popular right now I noticed. I too will miss the incandescents. Glad to see the LED's are becoming cheaper and better quality though.


----------



## EricB (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey! Cool bulb idea, excited to see what else you make!

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig (Nov 4, 2015)

EricB said:


> Hey! Cool bulb idea, excited to see what else you make!
> 
> Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk



Hi Eric, glad you like the light bulb. Took months trying to get it to work for me and I almost gave up, but persisted and it finally paid off.

If you look to the right on that Instructables link, you click just below, "More By CraigRJess" and you can see my Penny Table, Vintage Ad table, and my Hang .10 table which also was added into the hardcover book, Souped Up. My favorite after the light bulb is, the penny table. It has just under 1500 pennies cover with epoxy resin.

I do want to make the coolest bed out of stainless tube though. Headboard will be, rectangular 2" square tubing with crackled glass in the middle of it. Just got to find someone here who knows how to weld the stainless for me.

Hey, nice dog you have too, Eric. I miss mine. She has to stay in BC for now.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Nov 5, 2015)

Alexander said:


> As soon as you mention your light bulb project on instructables I instantly rember you from maker fair. Glad you made your way over to the form.


My thoughts exactly. Great to have you on board Craig!

Re: Welding stainless, @Kris Jensen (who was also at the maker faire with @Alexander and I) is a skilled welder, maybe ask him for a quote on the parts you might have trouble with!

Looking forward to seeing your future projects,

JW


----------



## Kris Jensen (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey Craig, welcome.

Really cool light bulb instructable, gives me lots of ideas with all glass stuff that usually ends up in the garbage at my place. 

About welding a stainless bed frame, it would be really cool, just make sure you design it well enough to last a lifetime, stainless gets expensive really fast. To save some money I would start looking at 400 series stainless for your project. We can work something out if you need a hand welding.


----------



## Craig (Nov 11, 2015)

Jwest7788 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Great to have you on board Craig!
> 
> Re: Welding stainless, @Kris Jensen (who was also at the maker faire with @Alexander and I) is a skilled welder, maybe ask him for a quote on the parts you might have trouble with!
> 
> ...



Thanks for having me :~)

I will touch base with Kris and we'll go from there.


----------



## Craig (Nov 11, 2015)

Kris Jensen said:


> Hey Craig, welcome.
> 
> Really cool light bulb instructable, gives me lots of ideas with all glass stuff that usually ends up in the garbage at my place.
> 
> About welding a stainless bed frame, it would be really cool, just make sure you design it well enough to last a lifetime, stainless gets expensive really fast. To save some money I would start looking at 400 series stainless for your project. We can work something out if you need a hand welding.




Hi Kris, 

I checked out Metal Supermarkets close to my work, the 2" square stainless tubing was about 11 bucks a foot. Don't think I would need more than 30 ft worth. Not sure on my design yet, but pretty much a basic rectangle headboard frame, with glass stand-offs in the middle holding the crackled glass. Want it to be modern..ish, so maybe lower profile and a bit wider then the bed frame. It would be easier if I could see the different options though. Maybe I will draw it on paper and pick the best one.

Don't know how to weld, looking to learn though. I started work a few months ago at Air Liquide, so maybe I can get free gas - not sure will have to check.....

I got a rough quote from Custom Stainless and Sheet Metal Mfg for the bed. They quoted around 1000 bucks. I thought that was a bit high just for welding 4-6 corners, and making some 45 degree cuts. Maybe the work comes from dressing the welds?? They made the joints look perfect, like where the 45's intersect is nothing there but a clean line....almost like it was done by a machine or something. Is that somethingyou are able to do Kris??


----------



## Kris Jensen (Nov 11, 2015)

Absolutely! I wound not buy the that amount of stainless from metal supermarket you will pay too much, I got a few contacts with suppliers and fab shops in town, I'll check the prices out. Can you do a quick sketch with dimensions and send it to my email KJ.customfab@gmail.com


----------



## Craig (Nov 11, 2015)

Kris Jensen said:


> Absolutely! I wound not buy the that amount of stainless from metal supermarket you will pay too much, I got a few contacts with suppliers and fab shops in town, I'll check the prices out. Can you do a quick sketch with dimensions and send it to my email KJ.customfab@gmail.com



Good to know Kris. Give me till the weekend and I will put it on paper for you.

I found this in regards to finishing the 45 degree corner/line. He uses Inoxitape over the 45 degree corner then dresses it up.

Forward to 2:22 of the vid:






Thank Kris


----------



## Kris Jensen (Nov 11, 2015)

Awesome video I'm so going to pick up one of those wheels, I have done the same technique but using a red sanding pad for the finish but this looks much faster


----------

